# I love Vietnam orchids



## vinhpicohp (Feb 29, 2012)

Dear All Friends,

I love to grow orchids; typically slipper orchids and recently have grown a small collection of various types. Sincerely, I would like you experienced in growing orchids to share and help me to improve my orchids.

Your share of experiences and co-operation is highly appreciated!

Share 01 Paph. mani. grown on my own






















What materials of media is best suitable for this mani.?


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 29, 2012)

Share 01 Paphiopedilum coccineum grown on my own;





















According to one of my own friend, there is still a dispute on the legal name of the orchid. Some scientist concluded it "Paphiopedilum barbigerum var. lockianum" while herman argued it "Paphiopedilum coccineum". So what is going on? Can you share the story of the arguement?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to Slippertalk, vinhpicohp. It looks like you are already growing these very well.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks good friend! Some of mine are going very well and going to bloom in next 2 months. I will share, but none can get enough knowledgement to grow all types. 

Your share of experiences is highly appreciated


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 29, 2012)

Dear Moderator,

I am jumping into wrong article "Discuss breeding trends, flasking and seedling culture" and can you move my thread to Paphiopedilum?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2012)

Vinh,
We call the first two plants you posted, Paph malipoense. From the little I can see so far of your culture, you're well on your way to being a great Vietnam orchid grower!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice plants and flowers. Keep doing what your doing. Fine tune it for plants not going so well, dont make BIG changes.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2012)

Gorgeous flowers!!! Well done!!!!

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome from NYC. You seem to have them in a good media. i would not change them unless something starts to go wrong.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2012)

:clap::clap: Keep those pics coming! Welcome to the forum! Good job!


vinhpicohp said:


> Dear Moderator,
> 
> I am jumping into wrong article "Discuss breeding trends, flasking and seedling culture" and can you move my thread to Paphiopedilum?


Done!


----------



## Dido (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome from germany


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 1, 2012)

Paphiopedilum callosum


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 1, 2012)

Paphiopedilum hangianum






This guy I grow outdoor. I am living in the North of Vietnam with 4seasons in a year. Winter is cold, but temperature goes down 5 degree Cencius in coldest years, but normally 15 degree Cencius. I classify Winter into 03 categories:

- Less cold Winter years: 16-22 degree Cencius. But 16 dg period lasting around one or two weeks only 

- Medium cold Winter years: 16-22 degree Cencius. But 16 dg period lasting around one or two months

- Coldest Winter years: 5-22 degree Cencius. But 5 to 10 dg period lasting around one or two months

May you suggest the best ways to grow this guy to ordinarily bloom in all years of less cold and medium cold as in my area? In coldest years, this guy bloom, just less watering in late Auturm and lesser in Winter. In addition, what media is best suitable for this guy? 

Thank you for any reccommendations in advance!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2012)

If you are not familiar with this website, it's a great one for information about how to care for Paphs, based on their own environment:
http://slipperorchids.info


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 1, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> If you are not familiar with this website, it's a great one for information about how to care for Paphs, based on their own environment:
> http://slipperorchids.info



Thank you SlipperFan! Before growing this guy, I did refer to the information on the website, which you guided. 

From my observation and experiences, there is still an inquiry "why this guy blooms in Medium and Coldest years only, not in less cold year as per previous description?"

Thanks again!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum. Very nice plants you have!


----------



## Spaph (Mar 2, 2012)

Vietnam has so many incredible Paphiopedilum species.... really like your callosum!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 2, 2012)

Spaph said:


> Vietnam has so many incredible Paphiopedilum species.... really like your callosum!


You are right! But we merely grow them outdoor as the natural ways as they are, not indoor like some of you. I am not specialized in biology so would be appreciated to your expertise, experiences to grow them. Tks!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2012)

So great blooms!!! :clap:


----------



## Spaph (Mar 2, 2012)

vinhpicohp said:


> You are right! But we merely grow them outdoor as the natural ways as they are, not indoor like some of you. I am not specialized in biology so would be appreciated to your expertise, experiences to grow them. Tks!



Hi Vinhpicohp,

For the Vietnam species I grow I use the natural habitat information in the book- Slipper Orchids of Vietnam and try to create conditions similar to how each species grows in the wild.

http://www.amazon.com/Slipper-Orchids-Vietnam-Botanic-Monograph/dp/0881925926

Have you heard of this book?


----------



## Spaph (Mar 2, 2012)

vinhpicohp said:


> You are right! But we merely grow them outdoor as the natural ways as they are, not indoor like some of you. I am not specialized in biology so would be appreciated to your expertise, experiences to grow them. Tks!



Vinhpicohp- One more key thing I have learned over the years is to accept what type of conditions you have at your growing location. 
If you live in the warm low lands of vietnam then trying to grow species from the cooler mountains will not work. 
Same thing is if you are in the highlands and have cool nights, trying to grow the warm loving low land species outdoors will not work. 
Focus on species that match what conditions you have


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 2, 2012)

Spaph said:


> Hi Vinhpicohp,
> 
> For the Vietnam species I grow I use the natural habitat information in the book- Slipper Orchids of Vietnam and try to create conditions similar to how each species grows in the wild.
> 
> ...



Tks! I will chase 4 it


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 2, 2012)

Spaph said:


> Vinhpicohp- One more key thing I have learned over the years is to accept what type of conditions you have at your growing location.
> If you live in the warm low lands of vietnam then trying to grow species from the cooler mountains will not work.
> Same thing is if you are in the highlands and have cool nights, trying to grow the warm loving low land species outdoors will not work.
> Focus on species that match what conditions you have



Good experiences! Tks! 

Appreciated if you may advise paph. hangianium is a cool growing type?


----------



## Spaph (Mar 2, 2012)

vinhpicohp said:


> Good experiences! Tks!
> 
> Appreciated if you may advise paph. hangianium is a cool growing type?



The book indicates a cool dry rest from Nov-April. Average temperatures 14-16C with some nights going as low as 3 to 5C in coldest months of Jan-Feb.

May-Oct things warm up and average temp 25-28C.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 3, 2012)

Spaph said:


> The book indicates a cool dry rest from Nov-April. Average temperatures 14-16C with some nights going as low as 3 to 5C in coldest months of Jan-Feb.
> 
> May-Oct things warm up and average temp 25-28C.



Thank you very much!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 6, 2012)

Paph tranlienianum


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 7, 2012)

Can you help me to define the name of each below guy? Thank you!

1. I think "Paphiopedilum malipoense var. hiepii?







2. I think "Paphiopedilum malipoense var. jackie?






3. I think "Paphiopedilum nievium var....?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2012)

No way is that a niveum.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 8, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> No way is that a niveum.



Sorry! It may be a Paphiopedilum Japan var...Paphiopedilum Orchilla? I am still curious and unsure! 

Hv u got any idea or instruction? Thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2012)

I can believe it is Orchilla, or an Orchilla hybrid. But I don't know for sure. Someone more familiar with complex Paphs might have a better idea.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 8, 2012)

vinhpicohp said:


> Can you help me to define the name of each below guy? Thank you!
> 
> 1. I think "Paphiopedilum malipoense var. hiepii?
> 
> ...


I think they are both paph jackii


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 8, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I think they are both paph jackii



Thank you very much! 

Are you quite sure? Jackii looks more green and its leaf not looks like that. Do you have any further instruction?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine was just a hunch but if you look at a couple of threads here. They look the same.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24477&highlight=Jackii


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 8, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Mine was just a hunch but if you look at a couple of threads here. They look the same.
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24477&highlight=Jackii



Thank you! I understand why its leaves look like that! Have a good day!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 14, 2012)

My last paphiopedilum malipoenses in this season:


----------



## eggshells (Mar 15, 2012)

vinhpicohp said:


> Paphiopedilum hangianum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Vinh for your growing cultures. I now have hopes that I can bloom my plant. I have a small seedling and a blooming size seedling. Its growing but it hasn't bloomed yet.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 22, 2012)

Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum


----------



## vinhpicohp (Apr 21, 2012)

Paph. emersonii (Paph. huonglanae)












Paph. micranthum






Paph. concolor


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 21, 2012)

Spaph said:


> Hi Vinhpicohp,
> 
> For the Vietnam species I grow I use the natural habitat information in the book- Slipper Orchids of Vietnam and try to create conditions similar to how each species grows in the wild.
> 
> ...



Chào Vinh,

_Although not easy to find, the above book is available in tiếng Việt. Trần Tuấn Anh in Hà Nội may be able to find a copy for you. Are you from __Hải Phòng?

Mick
_


----------



## vinhpicohp (Apr 21, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> Chào Vinh,
> 
> _Although not easy to find, the above book is available in tiếng Việt. Trần Tuấn Anh in Hà Nội may be able to find a copy for you. Are you from __Hải Phòng?
> 
> ...



Yes! I am in Haiphong! Tran tuan Anh??? How much will it cost for the book?


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 21, 2012)

vinhpicohp said:


> Yes! I am in Haiphong! Tran tuan Anh??? How much will it cost for the book?




When you wrote about the weather conditions in your area, I thought you must be near the sea. In Thái Nguyên it gets much colder.
_Trần Tuấn Anh _http://ngoclanorchid.com/vn/aboutus.asp

I'm not sure of the price now. I paid 500 000vnd some years ago.

Mick


----------



## vinhpicohp (Apr 21, 2012)

Well! It is acceptable at my account. I shall liaise with them later!

Thank you so much!


----------



## vinhpicohp (Jul 6, 2012)

Paphiopedilum barbigerum T. Tang & F.T. Wang 1940


----------



## vinhpicohp (Jul 6, 2012)

Paph. callosum hybids


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 6, 2012)

Vinhpicohp, you should have put these in a new tread so more people would view them. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2012)

Am I the only one wondering what those spots on the barbigerum pouch are?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 6, 2012)

I say them but was thinking water marks.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2012)

Reflecting disco lighting!?


----------



## eggshells (Jul 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Am I the only one wondering what those spots on the barbigerum pouch are?



fertilizer residue. 

Anyways, are these barbigerum or coccineum?


----------



## vinhpicohp (Jul 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Am I the only one wondering what those spots on the barbigerum pouch are?



I treated with copper hydroxide fung. on orchids in my collection, on the pouch at the same time unforturenately.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Jul 10, 2012)

eggshells said:


> fertilizer residue.
> 
> Anyways, are these barbigerum or coccineum?



I have both barbigerum or coccineum in my collection and I supposed it is barbigerum.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Jul 10, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> Vinhpicohp, you should have put these in a new tread so more people would view them. Thanks for the photos.



Thanks for your kind instruction and I shall do in the next time to post


----------



## Roth (Jul 10, 2012)

vinhpicohp said:


> I have both barbigerum or coccineum in my collection and I supposed it is barbigerum.



Yes, that one is the Dien Bien to Lai Chau type, the coccineum is supposedly from Son La to Moc Chau, much smaller, reddish, narrower leaves.


----------

